# Advanced Installation Question



## ivand58 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all,
is it possible to install FreeBSD on a PC with LAN, USB and CD/DVD reader but without a Monitor, Floppy and Keyboard (the usual server). I have an additional laptop (with usb and lan), that can be used as terminal via the Ethernet or USB. I read the chapter two of FreeBSD Handbook, but i don't have a floppy neither a RS232. Unfortunately the PC can't boot from the USB, so maybe i have to build my own CD/DVD distribution? 

And a small additional question - is it possible in this case (PC without videocard) to start a X11 client, used by few Windows machines?


----------



## Oko (Jun 21, 2009)

ivand58 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> is it possible to install FreeBSD on a PC with LAN, USB and CD/DVD reader but without a Monitor, Floppy and Keyboard (the usual server). I have an additional laptop (with usb and lan), that can be used as terminal via the Ethernet or USB. I read the chapter two of FreeBSD Handbook, but i don't have a floppy neither a RS232. Unfortunately the PC can't boot from the USB, so maybe i have to build my own CD/DVD distribution?
> 
> And a small additional question - is it possible in this case (PC without videocard) to start a X11 client, used by few Windows machines?



It seems to me that you should be able to boot via network. I am not 100% sure. I would have to think about it but looks possible.
Answer to second question is yes. But you need running X server on your Windows machine so you would need something like cygwin.


----------



## vivek (Jun 21, 2009)

We do 100% network boot and installation for both v6.x and 7.x. Never had any issue.


----------



## ivand58 (Jun 22, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> We do 100% network boot and installation for both v6.x and 7.x. Never had any issue.



ok, how?


----------



## mk (Jun 22, 2009)

Using PXE?


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2009)

I think he's asking how you would run install without a keyboard, mouse, or video.

Over the network.(?)


----------



## iic2 (Jun 23, 2009)

It's call an headless install.  I forgot where the main link was but its a common link know by many  from old school back when I didn't have a clue. Not solaris or other modern.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2009)

Use a serial console cable to control the server, PXE boot the install, install OS, configure, done :e

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1316&highlight=jumpstart


----------



## ivand58 (Jun 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use a serial console cable to control the server, PXE boot the install, install OS, configure, done :e


Sorry but i don't have serail interface on my laptop.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2009)

You need something to initiate the install on the server with. 

You can buy a USB->serial cable or temporarily hook up a keyboard and monitor to the server.


----------



## ivand58 (Jun 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You need something to initiate the install on the server with.
> 
> You can buy a USB->serial cable or temporarily hook up a keyboard and monitor to the server.



I other words, there is no way to boot a minimal OS with telnet or ssh and initiate the FreeBSD Inatallation ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2009)

ivand58 said:
			
		

> I other words, there is no way to boot a minimal OS with telnet or ssh and initiate the FreeBSD Inatallation ?



Not unless you create a fully custom install that works automatically.


----------

